# Moving Live rock???



## TRKYEH (Oct 25, 2007)

Im not happy with how my live rock is placed my tanks been established for about 3 months now will it stuff things up if i move it around a little?


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

Nope. It will cloud your water from disturbing things. If your tank is not kept spanky clean you could disturb settled detritus. I would recommend a large water change when complete if you do any drastic moving. This will help remove any wastes that are kicked up.


----------

